# Can I plug in a DVI cable into the new 24" Imac



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

Hello,

Just wondering if the new imacs have an input for a dvi cable.

I dont see anything in the specs but just checking.

I would like to plug in my PC into that beautiful 24" screen!

THanks


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

I couldn't find anything either but I seriously doubt it.I think its out only like the rest of them.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

From the specs on the apple site, this seems to be what you're offered...

"Mini-DVI output port with support for DVI, VGA, S-video, and composite video connections via adapter(4)"


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

The built-in display on any iMac, including the 24", cannot be used as an external monitor for any other computer, Mac or PC. The mini-DVI port on the unit is to hook up a second monitor, or mirror the main display to another external display.


----------



## Fasting (Jun 15, 2005)

The fact that the iMac's display can't be used as an external monitor is one of the cons of the system but with the release of Boot Camp, at least one can make use of the screen in Windows.

The thing with the iMac is that you cannot use the screen without using the computer itself (and vice-versa), which is a drag if you later want to sell the computer but keep the screen.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

Fasting said:


> The thing with the iMac is that you cannot use the screen without using the computer itself (and vice-versa), which is a drag if you later want to sell the computer but keep the screen.


Well, that's what happens if you buy an all-in-one computer system...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> The fact that the iMac's display can't be used as an external monitor is one of the cons of the system...


Why? That's why monitors exist.. stand alone monitors..


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Fasting said:


> The fact that the iMac's display can't be used as an external monitor is one of the cons of the system but with the release of Boot Camp, at least one can make use of the screen in Windows.
> 
> The thing with the iMac is that you cannot use the screen without using the computer itself (and vice-versa), which is a drag if you later want to sell the computer but keep the screen.


Yeah, what a rip off. I can't use my iPod's display for anything other than the iPod. I'm sure it would look great attached to my graphing calculator, but damn that Apple for hobbling my iPod like that and making the display built-in!


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

kgeorge78 said:


> Hello,<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10001570&type=4&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> 
> 
> ...


I think I read somewhere that you can


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

gridtalker said:


> I think I read somewhere that you can


You can, but you require an external device. You could also do it I believe, in a way, through remote computer software. But you have to have the iMac running.

If you're going to share monitors with a PC, it's much better spending your money on a Mac Mini or a Mac Pro. Actually that was the reason the Mac Mini was created.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

As Kosh says, use the iMac as a remote desktop. There are at least a couple of alternatives:
1. Microsoft's Remote Desktop Client
http://www.microsoft.com/mac/otherproducts/otherproducts.aspx?pid=remotedesktopclient

2. VNC:
http://www.csd.uwo.ca/~magi/doc/vnc/


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

TrevX said:


> Yeah, what a rip off. I can't use my iPod's display for anything other than the iPod. I'm sure it would look great attached to my graphing calculator, but damn that Apple for hobbling my iPod like that and making the display built-in!



I know what you mean!!! I just bought the new Infinity FX 45 , so i can put the beautiful 20" wheels on my Echo!!! Looks super Funky, lovin'it. BUTTTT, the rest of the crossover 4x4 i parked it in the street on top of 4 bricks with a sign that says "broken, please don't put me a ticket", but i still get a ticket a day. Crazy! I don't know what to do, it's getting expensive!


----------



## Fasting (Jun 15, 2005)

TrevX said:


> Yeah, what a rip off. I can't use my iPod's display for anything other than the iPod. I'm sure it would look great attached to my graphing calculator, but damn that Apple for hobbling my iPod like that and making the display built-in!


Haha, I get your point but I don't think that's the best analogy. That's because graphing calculators already have screens. That would be like connecting an iMac into another iMac's screen.

I understand that the iMac's an all-in-one computer and there are obviously some strings attached with that but I'm someone who's only jumped into the Mac world about a year ago and am still used to being able to reuse parts from one computer to another. Therefore, the fact that the iMac's screen can't be used without the computer itself is a con in my opinion. Similarly, the fact that iMacs use the mobile version of Intel's Core 2 Duo might be considered a con for some people. To each his/her own.

I think Apple's computer line-up is still lacking a computer for one type of user. That user is one who wants the upgradability of a Mac Pro but doesn't require as much processing power. I guess that's the kind of user I am.

By the way, I think iMacs are great machines even though I don't like the fact that the display can't be used externally (out of the box).


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

rdc works great from a mac to a pc, used to run my pc in my office from my imac in the living room. i haven't tried i the other way though.


----------

